# What causes the mealy muzzle?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Or atleast, I'm assuming it's called a mealy muzzle. I was just curious as to what factors into a horse having a mealy muzzle- specificially a chestnut. I haven't seen any other chestnuts with one like Sour's, that is practically grey. It seems to change shades every year, too- which is strange.

Another coloration thing that I noticed with her, is her tail. It has the usual chestnut hairs, but it also has a lot of grey, dark brown, and white hairs mixed into it, making her look like a rainbow pony :lol: is that just a bleaching thing or what? I believe it's always been that color.

She also has three dime and quarter sized white spots along her back. I'm not sure if that makes a difference.

45 minutes old-









18 months old-









22 months-









summer coat- coming 3 years








autumn coat- 3 years









autumn coat- 3 years








Spring Coat- coming four








spring coat- coming four




















her dam was a chestnut tobiano (in picture) and her sire is just a BA brown


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On chestnuts and sorrels it is pangere that causes the mealy muzzles and lightened legs and bellies. 

My mare Blossom is the same way -


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, I see! And I assume that would of been passed on by her dam?


----------

